# [Out of compliance post deleted]



## awilliams4 (May 14, 2009)

[Posting a referral for which the poster receives an incentive is not permitted on TUG. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## awilliams4 (May 14, 2009)

[Out of compliance info. deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Carl D (May 14, 2009)

This may not be a great deal for DVC Members, as we get a substantial discount already. 
I don't think we can use the discount card on top of our DVC discount..


----------



## Nascia (May 14, 2009)

These cards can be used to get 10% off of the DVC annual pass as well.  According to Disney logic, DVC passes are not "discounted."  They are a different type of pass, kind of like FL resident passes.  

[Out of compliance info. deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Carl D (May 14, 2009)

Nascia said:


> These cards can be used to get 10% off of the DVC annual pass as well.  According to Disney logic, DVC passes are not "discounted."  They are a different type of pass, kind of like FL resident passes.
> 
> [Out of compliance info. deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


Someone from the other thread said they called Disney to check, and he was told these passes are not valid for the Florida resident passes. 

Is that information incorrect?


----------



## Carl D (May 14, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Someone from the other thread said they called Disney to check, and he was told these passes are not valid for the Florida resident passes.
> 
> Is that information incorrect?


Well, looking at the FAQ provided through the site at the above link, it appears the discount IS available for FL residents & DVC Members.

Interesting.


----------



## Nascia (May 14, 2009)

It is my understanding that they can be used to purchase the FL resident and DVC passes.


----------



## littlestar (May 14, 2009)

[Out of compliance info. deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]

It's a pretty neat discount. Probably a good way to get somebody to try out having an annual pass and get hooked on them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2009)

10% off is as good as it gets for annual passes.

[Out of compliance info. deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## JonathanIT (May 14, 2009)

I didn't get them yet!  I don't think I have received a Mickey Monitor in a while... for those who got them, how long ago did they arrive?

I can definitely use one of these for a friend of mine who I think is getting an AP when we are there next month.  I will keep my eyes open!


----------



## GadgetRick (May 15, 2009)

[Out of compliance info. deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## sfwilshire (May 15, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I didn't get them yet!  I don't think I have received a Mickey Monitor in a while... for those who got them, how long ago did they arrive?



I believe ours arrived this past Monday.

[Out of compliance info. deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]

Sheila


----------



## GadgetRick (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, ours came last week at some point.


----------



## bettina610 (May 30, 2009)

*pass along cards*

[Out of compliance info. deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 30, 2009)

I sent you a P.M.


----------



## DeniseM (May 30, 2009)

Posting referrals for which the poster receives an incentive is not permitted on TUG, so I am closing this thread.


----------

